# Deleted Waypoints



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a Garmin ETrex basically to use to get back to shore if it gets foggy on the water. I have been setting up waypoints to cover just about way/route to get back depending on where I am at when the fog rolls in.

As I play around with the unit I have deleted several waypoints that I just know I will never ever use. So, what happens to that waypoint. As an example, I deleted waypoint 008 and 009. Are those slots gone forever or will I still have the umpteen billion spots but never another 008 and 009? (It would seem that I can manually rename them to these numbers.) But, they will not automatically show up again?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You can use those numbers again, you can give a waypoint any name you care to when you create it, you can change the name of any point any time after it is created. Too much detail to go into here, but its all in the manual.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Alex , Alex , Alex.....
Wut we gunna do witCh00???
:evilsmile
The numbers are just a numerically generated "default" name - and I simply CANNOT beleive that you have NOT given the very "secret ninja" spots useful & meaningful names... like :
"Isle2"
"003Frmt Eye"
"Porno Perch Hole"
:lol: :lol: :lol:
I always thought you were pretty tech saavy , but maybe it's just the Garmin's unfriendly menus.... Where's HTM when ya need him....
LOL!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Alex , Alex , Alex.....
> Wut we gunna do witCh00???
> :evilsmile
> The numbers are just a numerically generated "default" name - and I simply CANNOT beleive that you have NOT given the very "secret ninja" spots useful & meaningful names... like :
> ...


Meaningful names #2 and #3 have too many characters--#3 would fit with just "Porno". :lol: BTW--I've been to shroom1 with very little luck.



ESOX said:


> You can use those numbers again, you can give a waypoint any name you care to when you create it, you can change the name of any point any time after it is created. Too much detail to go into here, but its all in the manual.


Yup, you can name a waypoint anything you want (limited to a certain number of characters) *as long as it is not a name currently in use*.

Most GPSr's give a default name as a number in numerical order (008 and 009 as in your case). Then you added an additional waypoint (010). Whether or not you changed this to a different name, your GPSr remember that is was 010. The next one you enter will default to the next highest number--011--and so on.

Your unit is capable of holding a certain and limited number of waypoints--no matter how they are named of numbered. Feel free to remane any new waypoint 008 and 009, but that new waypoint will still be remembered by the GPSr as 012, so when you mark the next one it will be 013.

Not a big deal to name them (or number them) what you want as long as that name is not already used.

Steve


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been renaming and deleting ones that I do not want or need. My real question boils down to whether the gizmo will roll over at 999 and go to 000 or 001 again?

If I set a waypoint and the default number is 010 and I delete it and set a new waypoint then why isn't the new one 010 again? I did delete the info so that slot should be empty again.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Depends--on how it is programmed. Call and ask the maker??


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

alex-v said:


> I have been renaming and deleting ones that I do not want or need. My real question boils down to whether the gizmo will roll over at 999 and go to 000 or 001 again?


All of the eTrex units can only hold 500 waypoints (except the Vista and Legend will hold 1000. I just entered a waypoint and named it 1000 on my 60Cx (will hold 1000). Then I marked another after that and it went to the next available slot which was 303 and the next one was 304. BTW, on any new unit I have fired up, the first waypoint entered was 001--never seen 000.



alex-v said:


> If I set a waypoint and the default number is 010 and I delete it and set a new waypoint then why isn't the new one 010 again? I did delete the info so that slot should be empty again.


I then deleted 303 and 304 and marked another--came up 304. Interesting, to say the least, but no big deal. It appears, on my 60Cx at least, that the name (number) that shows up when you mark a waypoint is one number higher than the last waypoint entered (whether the number has been changed or not to another number or name) * OR* in the case where waypoint with the highest numbers have been deleted, the number comes up one more than the lowest number deleted.

Upon playing some more, I entered another one and (came up 304 again) and I renamed it 303--took the new name without a problem. The I marked another and it came up 305. Go figure. Has to be something in the software as to automatic numbering. I belive your unit will hold 500 waypoints and then there is no more memory present and you will get such a message.

I'm guessing that if you enter 500 waypoints by number (different--001-500) and delete number 023, then mark another, it will come up 023--humm--but maybe 501. Not a big issue for me, but if you have a spare 2-3 hours on your hands some day, just start entering waypoints until you get to 500, delete one, then add another and see what it comes up. 

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I just did some experimenting with my GPS 72 which will hold 500 waypoints.

For what it's worth......

1) If you mark a waypoint and then push enter (to save it) 1 of 2 things can happen--if you tap the enter key the waypoint is entered and the waypoint page closes, but if you push and hold the enter key the waypoint increases by one number (and both are entered as the same location but with 2 different numbers--double entry for same location with 2 different names).

2) I entered waypoints 1-500, but left out 333-444. The next waypoint I entered came up *501*. The next was 502, etc. until my unit was full of 500 points--then message I reached waypoint maximum.

3)I then went back and entered 333-444 (deleted 501 and up first). I then deleted 001 and proceeded to mark another--came up 501 again.

4) I'm guessing the automatic numbering system built into the OS software is done as a "safety measure" to make sure a waypoint you want to keep is not overwritten.

BTW I created the first 500 WP in my computer software (in about 30 seconds) and uploaded them to my GPS--didn't do it one at a time. Now I load my original saved waypoints back onto the unit.

Steve


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Why would you name them numbers when you can name them anything? I have maybe a hundred on my Etrex legend Color and name waypoints like "honey hole", "Big Walleye", "Big buck", "Log Camp", etc. Then when you search you look for maybe "log camp" and it's there. I couldn't remember my camp if it was number 58 or 78 or etc. When I hunt or fish in an area I was in before (and I hunt Michigan, California, and other states) I remember various waypoints by a name......
With MapSource on your computer you can edit and review them. Why take them out if they don't confuse you during use.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

alex-v said:


> I have been renaming and deleting ones that I do not want or need. My real question boils down to whether the gizmo will roll over at 999 and go to 000 or 001 again?
> 
> If I set a waypoint and the default number is 010 and I delete it and set a new waypoint then why isn't the new one 010 again? I did delete the info so that slot should be empty again.


WHY would you even care???
Steve:
Any such WP's I named are ACTUAL names used on either the Lowrance LMS332c or the 787c2 Humminbird and neither unit has any issues with "long file names" - unlike a Garmin , eh??????
:16suspect
If it's gakkin' on the numerical limits... maybe you can toss it over the side & see if it wants to behave "properly"............
:lol: :lol: :lol:
My machines hold a 1000 WP - and I'll prolly NEVER fill either up.

RAS
:evilsmile


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Michigan Hunter said:


> Why would you name them numbers when you can name them anything? I have maybe a hundred on my Etrex legend Color and name waypoints like "honey hole", "Big Walleye", "Big buck", "Log Camp", etc. Then when you search you look for maybe "log camp" and it's there. I couldn't remember my camp if it was number 58 or 78 or etc. When I hunt or fish in an area I was in before (and I hunt Michigan, California, and other states) I remember various waypoints by a name......
> With MapSource on your computer you can edit and review them. Why take them out if they don't confuse you during use.


Yup, I do the same. All I was saying was that *they come up a number by default*. Sure would be nice if it popped up "honey hole" though.



sfw1960 said:


> WHY would you even care???
> Steve:
> Any such WP's I named are ACTUAL names used on either the Lowrance LMS332c or the 787c2 Humminbird and neither unit has any issues with "long file names" - unlike a Garmin , eh??????
> :16suspect
> ...


 Yup, as I said above the pop up as a default number. You aren't trying to tell me yours pops up with a name are ya? The number default is handy when ya got that big one on and you want to mark it quickly--after I land him I go back and rename it from the default number to "Ol Mossy". Actually I have 397 waypoints marked "Ol Mossy" so I had to add a number to the end of them. My GPS 72 limits names to 8 characters and the 76's to 10. the 72 will hold 500 waypoints and the 76's will hold 1000. I find it difficult to believe that you have "an unlimited number of characters" you can put in a WP name. Ya get what you pay for.

I did throw it over the side once--these models of Garmin actually float!!

*And actually I had stated that I didn't care--just an inquiring mind trying to figure out WHY something does what it does (guess that comes from my science background).* Still holds the max # of WP, just a screwy way to number them by default.

swf, I think you know I own and use Garmin only because I had a bad experience with Magellan and went to this particular Garmin unit based on reviews and its larger size for my huge hands (a year or 2 before Lowrance had a larger screen and buttons model). Never owned a Lowrance, but have nothing against them--most that own them speak highly of them. You gonna buy a Garmin--ever owned one? I'm in the same boat--never had any problems with the Garmins I've owned and they serve my purpose well--why take the chance and switch (and you probably will say the same about Lowrance). How did you decide on that brand and particular model? Someone recommend it or let you use theirs? Maybe I don't know what I'm missing, but anyone who owns/uses a particular brand that has not tried a different brand doesn't know what they might be missing either. I have a feeling with that new Bushnell ONYX 400 that will overlay maps with aerial photographs that neither of us knows what we might be missing.

Remember swf, I just funnin' with you. I will say that Garmin's Topo maps are very outdated. I'm guessing you mainly use yours for fishing/on the water. I fish maybe 10 hours a year (all "ol Mossies" though) and use mine mainly on land--do a lot of geocaching and hiking. I believe that we had this discussion before that the "water people" prefer Lowrance, and us "land lubbers" are Garmin fans. All that matters is that one is happy with what they have.

Steve


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I care because I like to know a little something about the gizmo and what to expect it to do when it hits 999.

Like _hitechman_ says "just an inquiring mind trying to figure out WHY something does what it does". A lot of people buy this new technology stuff and don't have a clue about the thing except how to turn it on and off.

At least some of the guys here experiment enough to have some real hands on experience. At least you base what you say on empirical knowledge rather than just flying by the seat of your pants as way to many in our modern society like to do.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Michigan Hunter said:


> ..........name waypoints like "honey hole", "Big Walleye", "Big buck", "Log Camp", etc. Then when you search you look for maybe "log camp" and it's there.


MH--you need to send me those way points as soon as possible so I can check them out and make sure you have them named correctly!   

Steve


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

hitechman, you would have to fly out west for many of them. I even name my blinds or a tree I use for the climber at our property in the Thumb. Then I can find the darned things in the dark. Seriously I do hunt our club's ranches in California and leave all my waypoints in the unit all the time. Then when I return to any ranch i have waypoints for all the special spots already in. Leaving waypoints in do not hurt anything and you can go back all you want.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Michigan Hunter said:


> hitechman, you would have to fly out west for many of them. I even name my blinds or a tree I use for the climber at our property in the Thumb. Then I can find the darned things in the dark. Seriously I do hunt our club's ranches in California and leave all my waypoints in the unit all the time. Then when I return to any ranch i have waypoints for all the special spots already in. Leaving waypoints in do not hurt anything and you can go back all you want.



MH--
Seriously (for once :evil: ), I know you can leave WP in (and I do for the most part)--I was just playing and wanted to enter 500 to see what it would do with the default numbers. I leave my WP's just as the default number when I fish in Canada every spring--mark only when we find fish--always delete them when I get home, as I prety much know where to look for them and iit is slightly different each year. We crisscross the water and mark each catch to try and determine a drift pattern and fish movement while we are up there.

Do a lot of geocaching as well--delete those when I "discover" them as I will never be back.
Any way ya look at they (GPSr's) are neat little toys.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I do delete some waypoints; where I park, no good place, or somewhere I will absolutly never go back to. As to GPS help, i have actually went to a spot for 1.5 miles on a ranch in super fog (20 foot sight) off road where they have gullies, cliffs, and boulders and actually parked next to a tree I scouted day before,(we followed a track we set the day before). I also have went back into the woods or ranches and walked 1-2 miles back in total darkness to retreive game we left to get ropes for. Those things never could be done without GPS I am sure.
Hunting new property like we do (8,000 to 15,000 acre ranches) with only topo maps require a good GPS to keep from getting lost and returning to the best spots.
With my Garmen etrex legend color I carry it all the time as I have Metro maps in it and find streets, service stations, resturants, etc all the time with it. When on a ranch out west I have Topo mapping in it and find most of the ranch roads also. Will not hunt or fish without it.....................


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

First thing I always do when visiting a "strange" place is to mark the vehicle. It's come in handy more than once checking out a potential shroomin' spot. The one time I was very thankful I had a GPS was 2 years ago on a Canadian Lake--40 miles from the campsite and smoke from a forest fire (100 miles away) blew in over the lake and it was like a dark, cloudy night. We couldn't see 10 feet. Lake full of huge boulders just beneath the surface (had them all marked), and dark in 2 hours. Made it. Had a compass with me as well, but it was spooky as we lost all sense of direction in that smoke.

Also work great to see the "tracks" on the screen when tracking a bow shot deer in the dark--lose blood and look at the tendancy of the tracks to find blood again.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

First thing I always do when visiting a "strange" place is to mark the vehicle. It's come in handy more than once checking out a potential shroomin' spot. The one time I was very thankful I had a GPS was 2 years ago on a Canadian Lake--40 miles from the campsite and smoke from a forest fire (100 miles away) blew in over the lake and it was like a dark, cloudy night. We couldn't see 10 feet. Lake full of huge boulders just beneath the surface (had them all marked), and dark in 2 hours. Made it. Had a compass with me as well, but it was spooky as we lost all sense of direction in that smoke.

Also work great to see the "tracks" on the screen when tracking a bow shot deer in the dark--lose blood and look at the tendancy of the tracks to find blood again. One tends to lose track of travel and direction when looking at the ground following a long blood trail in the darkness.

Steve


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Great story on the fire. But I love the 'tracks' to track a bow shot deer. i never thought of that one. Thanks, I will try it...............


----------

